# Is Dullcoat also a "fixative"



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Another newbie question for you guys......
I've created my own asphalt "roads" with black non-slip stairtread material and have placed a 1/8" yellow line down the middle with pin striping tape from my local auto paint supplier. It actually looks pretty good.
My question is this, can I use Testor's Dullcoat spray to make sure the pin striping tape stays put, even though it has it's own adhesive on the back, or should I use some other type of spray fixative instead?
I'm not sure the "stickie" on the back of the tape will hold up over the long haul.
Thanks,
Bob


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Do you have some scrap material left over to do a test sample? See how it looks / dries / works.

A few guys use various sheens of Mod Podge to seal. Maybe that's something to consider, too.

TJ


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I have done it with a different clear coat. But I would say like TJ try a sample first if you can.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Because the sticky does not hold up, I use Elmer's yellow and white paint pens from Walmart...they look better and are fairly easy to do....










...I use pastel chalks to weather the roads, then use Dul Cote to fix it in place.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks, gents.....
Yep, like TJ sez, try it on a sample. I'll give it a go this evening after I pick up a can of Dullcoat today.
I'll let you know how it works out.
Bob


----------



## jzrouterman (Nov 27, 2010)

For years I have used white and yellow Stabillo pencils. These are special pencils that will write on any surface, smooth or rough, including glass, vinyl and metal. These are primarally manufactured to be used by signmakers and graphic artists for layout purposes on any background material. Their colors are very bright, crisp and semi-permanant, but if desired, they can easily be removed with mineral spirits (paint thinner). 

They're available in the colors of white, yellow, red, orange, green, blue and black. These pencils are available at stationary, art and sign supply stores. They work very good in marking the lines on a scale model street. I also use them to mark the "across the lane" lines at stop signs, traffic light intersections, railroad crossings, and the lines of parking spaces as well. Also, being that they mark a thin line, the ending result looks very protypical. One other important positive point about these is that they can be sharpened in any standard pencil sharpener. About the only downside to these is that they ware down rather quickly. About five times as fast as a regular #2 lead type pencil.

JZ


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Guys,
As TJ suggested, I tested it with a strip of tape on a scrap piece. After drying for about an hour, it seemed to be "stuck" in place fairly well so I proceeded to carefully mask off my streets on the layout and then hit it with the Dull cote. In less than an hour, the tape on the "curves" was pulling up.
Even the tape on the straightaways wasn't laying down tight. 
In the meantime, I had purchased some paint pens and had also tested them on another scrap piece. Shaygetz was spot on! It was easy and looked pretty darned good.
I've pulled up all the failed tape and plan to do the striping with either paint pen or Stabillo pencil.
Live and learn. 
Thanks for all your suggestions,
Bob


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

"Live and learn ..."

And thank goodness for that!

Glad it worked out for you. Good tip, Shay!

TJ


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

The truly neat thing about this forum is that it's LOADED with guys who have "been there, done that" with their layouts.
Ignoring tips from experts like this is just plain foolish!
Thanks a bunch,
Bob


----------

